# How to compose epic music



## truongthi (Dec 20, 2020)

xin chào các bạn
Tôi đang thử nghiệm sáng tác nhạc sử thi.

Tuy nhiên em không được đào tạo nên mong các anh chị giúp đỡ và cho em lời khuyên, em xin chân thành cảm ơn.

Một số hỏi:
1. Nhạc sử thi thường sử dụng những nhạc cụ nào? (trừ dàn nhạc)
2. Giọng ca sóng mềm trong âm nhạc sử thi là gì?
Như đoạn nhạc dưới đây, tôi không biết nhạc sĩ Brunuville đã sử dụng phần mềm thanh nhạc nào?



3. Nên sử dụng phần mềm piano nào sẽ phù hợp với những bản nhạc hoành tráng



Cảm ơn phản hồi của bạn


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 27, 2020)

@Mark_Kouznetsov , stop it, or i will call the horny police.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Dec 27, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> @Mark_Kouznetsov , stop it, or i will call the horny police.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 27, 2020)

truongthi said:


> xin chào các bạn
> Tôi đang thử nghiệm sáng tác nhạc sử thi.
> 
> Tuy nhiên em không được đào tạo nên mong các anh chị giúp đỡ và cho em lời khuyên, em xin chân thành cảm ơn.
> ...



Này anh bạn, ngoài những thứ dành cho dàn nhạc, bạn nên phủ tất cả bằng đệm synth, kìm và bass. bass cưa rất hiệu quả cho âm trầm. đối với giọng hát, hãy tìm các thư viện như Jaegar Hanger 4 hoặc Ethers Gold 2.5 (tuyệt vời). Bạn sẽ cần Kontakt nhưng tôi cho rằng bạn đã có nó. 
Tất cả tốt nhất, Paul


----------



## Marsen (Dec 27, 2020)

Same idea here.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 27, 2020)

yh


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 27, 2020)

Man, you guys are rough.



Mark_Kouznetsov said:


>



WTH is that supposed to mean?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Dec 27, 2020)

truongthi said:


> Hello friends
> I am experimenting with composing epic music.
> 
> However, I have not been trained, so I hope you guys help me and give me advice, I sincerely thank.
> ...



Hello 

1. Synths, like Omnisphere and Zebra, heavy rock guitars, non-orchestral percussion (like Spitfire's HZ01, and Heavyocity's Damage series as two examples)

2. Probably a live singer, but you can get some vocals from here:

https://www.audioimperia.com/products/jaeger-hangar-4
3. Loaded question. There are many. Almost any grand piano will do, really.


----------

